# Infantino: "Mi sento gay, africano, migrante, disabile."



## Toby rosso nero (19 Novembre 2022)

Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:

"Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
Per quello che noi europei abbiamo fatto negli ultimi 3.000 anni dovremmo scusarci per i prossimi 3.000 anni, prima di dare lezioni morali agli altri. Queste lezioni morali sono solo ipocrisia.
Ho parlato con i leader delle associazioni LGBTQIA+, sono i benevenuti. L’opinione di uno o due non è quella di un intero Paese.
Le birre vietate? I tifosi possono sopravvivere senza bere birra per tre ore. Ci sono molti punti in cui si possono bere alcolici eppure, siccome siamo in un paese arabo, anche questo sembra un grande problema."


----------



## Blu71 (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...



Forse sentendosi un criminale farebbe la cosa giusta


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...



E non binario?! 

Che schifo di mondo. Tra l’altro, paraculaggine a livelli super sayan ultra istinto radical shit. Il solito chiagni e fotti tipico di sti personaggi, che si fanno riempire le saccocce dal cattivissimo Qatar


----------



## Swaitak (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


discorso livello: Checco Zalone


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> discorso livello: Checco Zalone


Gli uomini sessuali sono genti tali e quali come noi, noi normali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...



Fatti sodomizzare dai qatarioti, stronxo.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Novembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gli uomini sessuali sono genti tali e quali come noi, noi normali.


esatto


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


Quindi domani inizia il mondiale.
Pare gravina e mancini lo guarderanno assieme, birrona in mano e via con l'amarcord di quando anche noi si partecipava...

Macedonia indigesta.
Ma del pm narcotrafficante ci raccontano nulla?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fatti sodomizzare dai qatarioti, stronxo.



Se lo pagassero a dovere non si potrebbe di certo escludere


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


Ma è ubriaco?


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Novembre 2022)

Grande Infantino! Su questi corretti principi morali ed etici immagino che si basi la tua personalità e sono sicuro che allo stesso modo li attuerai anche nello sport, nella uefa, in modo che tutti i club siano alla pari e vengano applicati a tutti gli stessi principi.
"Ah no? Non si può?" cit.


----------



## bobbylukr (19 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fatti sodomizzare dai qatarioti, stronxo.



Basterebbe studiasse un po' di storia e saprebbe che gli arabi(nonché gli africani e gli asiatici) in quei 3000 anni ne hanno fatte esattamente quanto gli Europei...


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


----------



## Gekyn (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


Non ho capito, siccome noi(occidentali) nei secoli passati abbiamo commesso errori ed atrocità, non dobbiamo fare la morale agli altri?


----------



## raducioiu (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


Per fare queste affermazioni una di quelle 4 cose la deve essere davvero... a livello mentale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Novembre 2022)

Che tristezza quest'uomo. Ma cosa significa che siccome gli europei hanno fatto atrocità in passato, adesso va bene che le faccia il Qatar?

Dire "Qui sono tutti benvenuti a prescindere dall'orientamento sessuale" quando è lo stesso governo qatariota a dirlo. Che tristezza di persona.


----------



## Zenos (19 Novembre 2022)

"Zio linoooooo, di che sesso sono le tartarughe?
certo che sei tale e quale a tuo padre che è uno stro... un nostro parende!!
NON LO SO DI CHE SESSO SONO LE TARTARUGHE, NON HANNO SESSO, SONO RICCHIONI, VA BENE???

ah che bei tempi...


----------



## Kayl (19 Novembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Per fare queste affermazioni una di quelle 4 cose la deve essere davvero... a livello mentale.


io direi lavoratore migrante, considerata la sua massa cerebrale direi che il suo lavoro è occupato abusivamente.


----------



## Gunnar67 (19 Novembre 2022)

Il problema di Infantino non é quello che hanno arraffato gli europei in 3000 anni, ma quello che ha preso lui 12 anni fa per organizzare sta schifezza.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Zio linoooooo, di che sesso sono le tartarughe?
> certo che sei tale e quale a tuo padre che è uno stro... un nostro parende!!
> NON LO SO DI CHE SESSO SONO LE TARTARUGHE, NON HANNO SESSO, SONO RICCHIONI, VA BENE???
> 
> ah che bei tempi...


Bass, Grass, Pelat Culattun. 

Altri tempi per davvero.
Ma non vedi come siamo cresciuti male?
Giusto cancellare tutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


preoccupante. veramente.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...



Sono felice che Infantino si senta così inclusivo ma allo stesso tempo mi spiace che non si consideri anche un operaio alla stregua di quei poveretti che sono morti in condizioni di totale assenza di sicurezza per costruire gli stadi del mondiale in Qatar. Per tacere dello scandalo sull' assegnazione del mondiale al Qatar o del rispetto dei diritti umani di cui tanto ciarliamo in Occidente ma che riponiamo in un cassetto quando c'è da fare affari con Paesi come quello qatariota. Inshallah Infantino...


----------



## sunburn (19 Novembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Zio linoooooo, di che sesso sono le tartarughe?
> certo che sei tale e quale a tuo padre che è uno stro... un nostro parende!!
> NON LO SO DI CHE SESSO SONO LE TARTARUGHE, NON HANNO SESSO, SONO RICCHIONI, VA BENE???
> 
> ah che bei tempi...


Oddio, direi che abbiamo prodotto di molto(molto molto molto…) meglio a livello di comicità, anche tra quella che attualmente si definirebbe non politically correct.


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2022)

all'inizio sembrava un soggetto diverso da Blatter, forse lo è pure a livello personale ma l'ambiente omertoso e losco della FIFA lo ha fagocitato completamente


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Novembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> "Zio linoooooo, di che sesso sono le tartarughe?
> certo che sei tale e quale a tuo padre che è uno stro... un nostro parende!!
> NON LO SO DI CHE SESSO SONO LE TARTARUGHE, NON HANNO SESSO, SONO RICCHIONI, VA BENE???
> 
> ah che bei tempi...


Mitooooo!!!!


----------



## chicagousait (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


Che grandissimo figlio della melma.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


Qualche piccola riflessione stravagante, nel senso etimologico del termine. Infantino non è qatariota, non è arabo e non è africano, non è gay, non è disabile e non è un migrante, eppure, stando alle sue parole, anche lui è stato vittima di discriminazioni: perché? Forse perché svizzero di origini italiane? Non sarebbe stato preferibile esprimere una generica vicinanza a tutte le persone ghettizzate per i più disparati motivi senza scendere in categorie ben precise oppure motivare il perché delle sue esternazioni? Quanti cristiani sono bersagliati per motivazioni religiose in giro per il mondo, ma nessuno se ne interessa? Cristiani e non solo, che, però, non fanno parte delle “categorie protette”.
Gli Arabi e gli Africani, che vengono qui citati come martiri, si sono resi protagonisti di nefandezze tanto quanto noi Europei, ma i soldi aiutano a dimenticare tutto e a definire questo Mondiale un esempio pur alla luce di un Paese che non brilla per il reale rispetto dei valori civili. Insomma, un discorso intriso di una vomitevole retorica perbenista e di un livello così scarso da sembrare quasi strutturato appositamente per prendersi gioco dei più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


Non ti invidio, stai messo male.. 
Io invece mi sento bianco, eterno e arrapato, sto decisamente alla grande


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...



Discorso di un'ipocrisia lancinante, clamorosa, aberrante.
Come se il problema fosse che la gente non può bere birra allo stadio. Che schifo.
Non c'è giustizia per gli stati in cui non si rispettano i diritti civili, figuriamoci per quelli in cui non si rispettano i diritti umani. SCHIFO.


----------



## TheKombo (19 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> all'inizio sembrava un soggetto diverso da Blatter, forse lo è pure a livello personale ma l'ambiente omertoso e losco della FIFA lo ha fagocitato completamente


Ma quando mai, questo è peggio di Blatter e Platini (del quale era fedele cagnolino), e' una marionetta totale, questo era il "Fiorello" della UEFA , ma ve lo ricordate ai sorteggi o no ?
Il suo discorso è semplicemente ridicolo, ipocrita e parac.lo, congruo al circo che presiede.
L'unica soddisfazione è che questo Mondiale sarà nettamente il più grande flop economico-sportivo nella storia del calcio e forse dello sport in generale.
Devono morire male lui, Ceferin e tutto il resto del baraccone (compreso il "messia" Boban, porca miseria un uomo come lui....che delusione, evidentemente c'avrá famiglia pure lui )


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai, questo è peggio di Blatter e Platini (del quale era fedele cagnolino), e' una marionetta totale, questo era il "Fiorello" della UEFA , ma ve lo ricordate ai sorteggi o no ?
> Il suo discorso è semplicemente ridicolo, ipocrita e parac.lo, congruo al circo che presiede.
> L'unica soddisfazione è che questo Mondiale sarà nettamente il più grande flop economico-sportivo nella storia del calcio e forse dello sport in generale.
> Devono morire male lui, Ceferin e tutto il resto del baraccone (compreso il "messia" Boban, porca miseria un uomo come lui....che delusione, evidentemente c'avrá famiglia pure lui )


nel senso che almeno non sembra un corrotto o un corruttore, ma tutti i buoni propositi di cui parlava sono svaniti


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Novembre 2022)

Un soggetto di uno squallore unico...

Si goda i petroldollari di cui lo hanno riempito i beduini e lasci perdere le lezioni di morale, che la sua organizzazione con questa ridicola assegnazione ha segnato una delle pagine più tristi nella storia dello sport...


----------



## TheKombo (19 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nel senso che almeno non sembra un corrotto o un corruttore, ma tutti i buoni propositi di cui parlava sono svaniti


Ma si figurati 
Questo è un attore, clown, quello che volete....non capisce e non conta un ca.zo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Novembre 2022)

@Blu71 questo non poteva essere che interista.


----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Maurizio91 (19 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


>


I POLLI galattici sono quei polli che andranno a vedere 'sta farsa. Pagando biglietti aerei, biglietti stadio, alloggi, consumando. Che polli astronomici.


----------



## davidsdave80 (19 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nel senso che almeno non sembra un corrotto o un corruttore, ma tutti i buoni propositi di cui parlava sono svaniti


Ho sentito una settimana fa un'intervista a Boban su radio 1.. beh..classico discorso da uomo politico /d'azienda (c-suite).. quindi .. in realtà non mi stupisce... perché per arrivare a quei livelli devi essere così.. le eccezioni se ci sono si contano sulle dita di una mano...Tutto ciò mi fa anche ricredere sul tanto bistrattato Gazzosa.. che avrà pure rischiato di fare delle m****te sportive tipo Ragnick, ma, globalmente , anche se non molto simpatico, con coerenza ha fatto il suo lavoro (ricordo un'intervista alla gazzetta di un'anno e mezzo fa dove mi era parso coerente con le cose che ha fatto).


----------



## sampapot (19 Novembre 2022)

azz...allora sei messo proprio male...caro il mio Infantino...niente gnocca e niente alcol...dei 3 vizi, ti resta solo il tabacco!!!


----------



## Route66 (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


Hai dimenticato di dire che, nel frattempo.... grazie a questo sporco teatrino, sei diventato anche ricco da far schifo grazie alla mazzette dei tunicati!!!


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Qualche piccola riflessione stravagante, nel senso etimologico del termine. Infantino non è qatariota, non è arabo e non è africano, non è gay, non è disabile e non è un migrante, eppure, stando alle sue parole, anche lui è stato vittima di discriminazioni: perché? Forse perché svizzero di origini italiane? Non sarebbe stato preferibile esprimere una generica vicinanza a tutte le persone ghettizzate per i più disparati motivi senza scendere in categorie ben precise oppure motivare il perché delle sue esternazioni? Quanti cristiani sono bersagliati per motivazioni religiose in giro per il mondo, ma nessuno se ne interessa? Cristiani e non solo, che, però, non fanno parte delle “categorie protette”.
> Gli Arabi e gli Africani, che vengono qui citati come martiri, si sono resi protagonisti di nefandezze tanto quanto noi Europei, ma i soldi aiutano a dimenticare tutto e a definire questo Mondiale un esempio pur alla luce di un Paese che non brilla per il reale rispetto dei valori civili. Insomma, un discorso intriso di una vomitevole retorica perbenista e di un livello così scarso da sembrare quasi strutturato appositamente per prendersi gioco dei più.



Se esiste un posto nel globo che da SEMPRE è stato oggetto di invasioni è proprio l'Europa, quella che con la cultura greca e romana ha elevato lo status di questo povero pianeta al rango di civiltà.

Praticamente tutto il continente asiatico si è riversato a più riprese in Europa, prima con orde barbariche di stirpe orientale, mongoli, arabi e compagnia bella, distruggendo tutto. Fortunatamente alla fine c'è stata una integrazione forzata e non tutto è andato perduto. Gli europei hanno sì conquistato, ma hanno portato in generale del benessere, non distruzione e morte. Ovviamente ci sono stati casi molto discutibili, come in America, per colpa dei soliti noti.

Sentire 'sta roba e starsene zitti è l'emblema di quanto stiamo caduti in basso. Una persona che si pronuncia così è un autentico mistificatore prezzolato, un mafioso in guanti bianchi, non ci sono altri aggettivi.


----------



## Baba (19 Novembre 2022)

Ipocrita sarà tua sorella, pelato


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


Vergognoso.


----------



## lollo86 (19 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E non binario?!
> 
> Che schifo di mondo. Tra l’altro, paraculaggine a livelli super sayan ultra istinto radical shit. Il solito chiagni e fotti tipico di sti personaggi, che si fanno riempire le saccocce dal cattivissimo Qatar


@admin spero di non violare qualche policy...nel caso mi scuso e cancella pure. 
Il discorso di infantino a mio avviso è perfettamente riassunto da questa introduzione ad un libro molto interessante, scritto peraltro non da un pericoloso nazionalista, fascista, populista...ma da un intelligente giornalista di sinistra (per sua stessa ammissione): 

"_Se un attacco nel cuore dell'Europa ci ha colto impreparati, è perché eravamo impegnati nella nostra autodistruzione. Il disarmo strategico dell'Occidente era stato preceduto per anni da un disarmo culturale. L*'ideologia dominante, quella che le élite diffondono nelle università, nei media, nella cultura di massa e nello spettacolo, ci impone di demolire ogni autostima, colpevolizzarci, flagellarci. Secondo questa dittatura ideologica non abbiamo più valori da proporre al mondo e alle nuove generazioni, abbiamo solo crimini da espiare*. Questo è il suicidio occidentale. L'aggressione di Putin all'Ucraina, spalleggiato da Xi Jinping, è anche la conseguenza di questo: gli autocrati delle nuove potenze imperiali sanno che ci sabotiamo da soli. Sta già accadendo in America, culla di un esperimento estremo. Questo pamphlet è una guida per esplorare il disastro in corso; è un avvertimento e un allarme. Gli europei stentano ancora a capire tutti gli eccessi degli Stati Uniti, eppure il contagio del Vecchio continente è già cominciato. Nelle università domina una censura feroce contro chi non aderisce al pensiero politically correct, si allunga la lista di personalità silenziate, cacciate, licenziate. Solo le minoranze etniche e sessuali hanno diritti da far valere; e nessun dovere. L'ambientalismo estremo, religione neopagana del nostro tempo, demonizza il progresso economico e predica un futuro di sacrifici dolorosi oppure l'Apocalisse imminente. I giovani schiavizzati dai social sono manipolati dai miliardari del capitalismo digitale. *L'establishment radical chic si purifica con la catarsi del politicamente corretto*. *E' il modo per cancellare le proprie responsabilità:* quell'alleanza fra il capitalismo finanziario e Big Tech pianificò una globalizzazione che ha sventrato la classe operaia e impoverito il ceto medio, creando eserciti di decaduti. *Ora quel mondo impunito si allea con le élite intellettuali abbracciando la crociata per le minoranze e per l'ambiente. La questione sociale viene cancellata*. *Non ci sono più ingiustizie di massa nell'accesso alla ricchezza. C'è solo «un pianeta da salvare», e un mosaico di identità etniche o sessuali da eccitare perché rivendichino risarcimenti. In America questo è il Vangelo delle multinazionali, a Hollywood e tra le celebrity milionarie dello sport. In Europa il conformismo ha il volto seducente di Greta Thunberg e Carola Rackete. Le frange radicali non hanno bisogno di un consenso di massa; hanno imparato a sedurre l'establishment, a fare incetta di cattedre universitarie, a occupare i media*. Possono imporre dall'alto un nuovo sistema di valori. La maggioranza di noi subisce quel che sta accadendo: non abbiamo acconsentito al suicidio._"


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se esiste un posto nel globo che da SEMPRE è stato oggetto di invasioni è proprio l'Europa, quella che con la cultura greca e romana ha elevato lo status di questo povero pianeta al rango di civiltà.
> 
> Praticamente tutto il continente asiatico si è riversato a più riprese in Europa, prima con orde barbariche di stirpe orientale, mongoli, arabi e compagnia bella, distruggendo tutto. Fortunatamente alla fine c'è stata una integrazione forzata e non tutto è andato perduto. Gli europei hanno sì conquistato, ma hanno portato in generale del benessere, non distruzione e morte. Ovviamente ci sono stati casi molto discutibili, come in America, per colpa dei soliti noti.
> 
> Sentire 'sta roba e starsene zitti è l'emblema di quanto stiamo caduti in basso. Una persona che si pronuncia così è un autentico mistificatore prezzolato, un mafioso in guanti bianchi, non ci sono altri aggettivi.


Oltre a concordare con te, mi chiedo: non si rendono conto che tutti i diritti che loro reclamano per l’umanità sono possibili grazie a quella cultura occidentale tanto biasimata e bistrattata? Se si trovassero in Africa o nel mondo arabo, potrebbero dire e fare le stesse cose?


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Novembre 2022)

Per completare il tutto poteva aggiungere pure "juventino".


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per completare il tutto poteva aggiungere pure "juventino".


È interista dichiarato. Poverino,la vita ha esagerato con lui


----------



## Blu71 (19 Novembre 2022)

Quelle di Infantino sono semplicemente le dichiarazioni di un parac… che strizza l’occhio a tutti a poi frega tutti per soldi.


----------



## mabadi (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...


ma uno con 50 euro sul conto... non ti senti mai.


----------



## Aron (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento qatarino. Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile. Oggi mi sento un lavoratore migrante. Mi sento come loro e so cosa vuol dire essere vittima di bullismo perché lo sono stato. Ho pianto e ho cercato di reagire.
> La Fifa è orgogliosa di essere qui, questo sarà il Mondiale più bello per la gente che ama il calcio, ma sono stanco di leggere commenti su persone e su decisioni prese dodici anni fa.
> ...




Quanto godrei a vedere una Super Lega senza Uefa e una Super Lega delle Nazionali senza Fifa.


----------



## Aron (19 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per completare il tutto poteva aggiungere pure "juventino".


----------



## Gamma (19 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di apertura del presidente FIFA Infantino:
> 
> "Oggi mi sento arabo. Oggi mi sento africano. Oggi mi sento gay. Oggi mi sento disabile.


Si sente il protagonista di un prodotto Disney o Netflix nel 2022, insomma.


----------



## Ambrole (20 Novembre 2022)

Ormai non C'è discorso nel quale non si finisca a parlare di gay e razzismo. Insostenibile.

Poi, ti dichiari a favore dei diritti di tutti e vai a portare soldi e pubblicizzare un paese che calpesta indotto di gay, donne, un paese razzista che non accetta nessuna altra cultura , insomma solita coerenza buonista....


----------

